# Mirror closet doors for closet that is shorter than standard?



## doogie88 (Sep 20, 2008)

I went and bought mirror closet doors from Home Depot, only to realize the builders, for whatever reason, made my mud room closet a couple inches shorter than a standard doorway. It's 79" floor to top of doorway with no door jamb.

Am I out of luck or do they make doors that fit this size? Ideally we want mirrored doors to put in there.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Are you able to open up the doorway and get back to the framing to reduce the header depth?
Remove the required amount from the top of the opening, replace the drywall and install the door.


----------



## doogie88 (Sep 20, 2008)

I was thinking that, but I really don't want this to turn into a project of having to do a bunch of stuff just to get these stupid doors to work. I was hoping maybe they made different size doors.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

They might make them, but they would be special order and likely more money.
The Big Box store might not be the best place to shop for them. 
Often, smaller local glass shops would be able to do this for you.


----------

